# new to me Hawthorne



## 37fleetwood (Oct 6, 2014)

I recently bought this from a fellow CABE'r. not precisely sure of the year, so if anyone has a way to pin it down I'd be grateful.
my best guess is late '40s. it's almost all correct, but a few small things will still need to be found. I plan on going through it a bit to make sure everything is opptimized and ready to ride and then it will make it to a Cyclone Coaster ride.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2014)

What the serial # done be? V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 6, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> What the serial # done be? V/r Shawn




mmm...yummy!

so, it's a J


----------



## ratina (Oct 6, 2014)

Is that a Cw stamp to the right under the grease?


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 6, 2014)

*I'm sure it's a 47 or 48*

Scott, 
I don't think the tape is stock.  Does the arrow on the rear fender mean "this side down"?


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Oct 25, 2014)

I picked up a very similar Hawthorne this summer.  Mine has been confirmed as a 1950 model.


----------

